# New spoon



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> LOL, I hear u... I thank god I work from home and get the mail before she comes home from work. Maybe you need a PO box.
> 
> Btw how long is a 1 oz and a 3/4 oz?


The 3/4 oz daredevil is tad short of 3 inches x 11/8 wide.

The 1 oz is just a tad over 3 1/2 inches long x just under 1 1/4 inch wide.

This is with out hooks and just spoon blank


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> The 3/4 oz daredevil is tad short of 3 inches x 11/8 wide.
> 
> The 1 oz is just a tad over 3 1/2 inches long x just under 1 1/4 inch wide.
> 
> This is with out hooks and just spoon blank


Thanks how fast do they ship em? My trip is coming relatively soon


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

R









First one with it. More importantly the skunk is outta the box for the year


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> R
> View attachment 312806
> 
> 
> First one with it. More importantly the skunk is outta the box for the year


Poor mans lobster tonight EH?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

No I put it back I think it was short. Not keeping any tonight unless the won’t make it


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

another one but smaller


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is that the 3/4 oz or 1 oz?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

1 oz and it’s a huge spoon. Used my new bait caster. First fish on the baitcaster also


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

1 oz and it’s a huge spoon. Used my new bait caster. First fish ever on the baitcaster also


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I ordered mine Thursday had it Monday


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> 1 oz and it’s a huge spoon. Used my new bait caster. First fish ever on the baitcaster also


Awesome man please keep updating the new spoons!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Awesome man please keep updating the new spoons!


I will that chartreuse and black one would have been nice at sundown


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> I will that chartreuse and black one would have been nice at sundown


I didn’t get it. Trips too soon and I have 3-8’ tables of tackle I’m packing . LOL.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I didn’t get it. Trips too soon and I have 3-8’ tables of tackle I’m packing . LOL.


That’s a lot of tackle nice problem to have. I don’t know if I’ll order it but, it gives me ideas if I find something similar when I’m out and about.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

The one thing I don’t like about this is paying the shipping for every single spoon. I hope they just offer a set at the end


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just stop at the factory and pay in cash.That way the wife don't see it on the charge card and it don't show up in the mail.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> I get the mail first. She will just see it on the account. My secret account dosent have a debit card hooked up. I’ll measure when I get home in about a hour


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

junkman said:


> Just stop at the factory and pay in cash.That way the wife don't see it on the charge card and it don't show up in the mail.


If it wasn’t 90 miles away I would do that.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> If it wasn’t 90 miles away I would do that.


180 mile round trip and the wife knows nothing, Priceless .


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

That is very true be a good drive. I will say this though, looking at the Catolog was like stepping back into time on my grandpa’s charter boat in the mid 90’s. I guess he took the eppingers out on a charter and they gave him boxes of spoons.

With eppinger being such a historical company company with regards to Michigan’s sportfishing history. I hope these new spoons help steer them for the future. Honestly I don’t know one guy running eppinger spoons however, I’ve never fished Lake Michigan other than Frankfort.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> That is very true be a good drive. I will say this though, looking at the Catolog was like stepping back into time on my grandpa’s charter boat in the mid 90’s. I guess he took the eppingers out on a charter and they gave him boxes of spoons.
> 
> With eppinger being such a historical company company with regards to Michigan’s sportfishing history. I hope these new spoons help steer them for the future. Honestly I don’t know one guy running eppinger spoons however, I’ve never fished Lake Michigan other than Frankfort.


I can’t speak for lake MI. But I can say in Canada they are deadly on pike. It’s why they have been around so long . I also appreciate its a MIchigan company! Good stuff!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I am lucky enough that I get to drive by them every day on my way to work.So stopping for me is not going out of my way.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I can’t speak for lake MI. But I can say in Canada they are deadly on pike. It’s why they have been around so long . I also appreciate its a MIchigan company! Good stuff!


I can’t speak for the the company but, that is what I would guess that is the niche they are going for. Basically pike casting/trolling, inland lake walleye casting/trolling and trolling/casting for bass. Realistically on the big lake what was hot this year won’t be next year. That is a lot of inventory to guess at and try to move it all in 3-4 months. 

If I had a bigger boat and going for lake trout I’d be loading up on green and chrome/silver from them guys along with orange crush and other traditional trout/salmon gear for the big lake.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

mbirdsley said:


> I don’t doubt that one bit. I just think the wife might not like me if another one shows up in the mail


Heaven forbid if you ever brought home an $11 six-pack


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

They actually do quite a bit of business overseas.Russia is a pretty big market for them.When my youngest son was just a little guy we went for a tour of the facility.It was pretty cool.They gave him a lure,catalog,and some stickers.Very nice people and still a family owned business.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

TrailMarker said:


> Heaven forbid if you ever brought home an $11 six-pack


She be cool with 6 pack. She just dosent understand the outdoor thing fishing or hunting.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

junkman said:


> They actually do quite a bit of business overseas.Russia is a pretty big market for them.When my youngest son was just a little guy we went for a tour of the facility.It was pretty cool.They gave him a lure,catalog,and some stickers.Very nice people and still a family owned business.


Some of the patterns in that catalog is like nothing I’ve seen around here. I thought maybe they were for salt water. But, a couple of the paint jobs looked European. 

They make in-line spinners now and tied flys. I want to see if they will just sell the painted 5 of diamond/daredevil painted in-line French blades. I have yet to find a source daredevil colored blades in the USA. Mine that I have painted haven’t turned out all that well.

Oh I had extra money and ordered that flow chart/black spoon in 1oz today


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

mbirdsley said:


> Some of the patterns in that catalog is like nothing I’ve seen around here. I thought maybe they were for salt water. But, a couple of the paint jobs looked European.
> 
> They make in-line spinners now and tied flys. I want to see if they will just sell the painted 5 of diamond/daredevil painted in-line French blades. I have yet to find a source daredevil colored blades in the USA. Mine that I have painted haven’t turned out all that well.
> 
> Oh I had extra money and ordered that flow chart/black spoon in 1oz today


I have bought Cabelas spinner kits that have the red and white and 5 of diamonds patterns, I wonder if these blades are big enough for what you are trying to do?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

TrailMarker said:


> I have bought Cabelas spinner kits that have the red and white and 5 of diamonds patterns, I wonder if these blades are big enough for what you are trying to do?


French blade size 2-6 is what I am looking for mainly #4


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I ordered the newest limited run spoon from Eppinger on Thursday and the mail lady put in the mailbox Saturday afternoon. This one is also 1oz and has a bronze back instead of a silver unlike the sunfish. I wanted to fish both of them to day but, the lake was to weedy and what I was doing was working for catching fish. I emailed Eppinger about making the sunfish spoon a permanent item in their catalog. There response basically stated that the sunfish one would probably make the cut for being permanent. Apparently it sold very well and people were raving about it. With this current spoon I now own 5 eppinger spoons. The smaller 5 of diamonds works good early for river smallies.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbirdsley said:


> I ordered the newest limited run spoon from Eppinger on Thursday and the mail lady put in the mailbox Saturday afternoon. This one is also 1oz and has a bronze back instead of a silver unlike the sunfish. I wanted to fish both of them to day but, the lake was to weedy and what I was doing was working for catching fish. I emailed Eppinger about making the sunfish spoon a permanent item in their catalog. There response basically stated that the sunfish one would probably make the cut for being permanent. Apparently it sold very well and people were raving about it. With this current spoon I now own 5 eppinger spoons. The smaller 5 of diamonds works good early for river smallies.


Get a pair of split ring pliers and give these a try. Don’t let the weeds win.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> Get a pair of split ring pliers and give these a try. Don’t let the weeds win.
> View attachment 314592


I like that idea. I already have split ring plyers


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

But in all honesty, when the weeds are thick it’s hard to beat a swim jig with some soft plastic rigged weedless.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> But in all honesty, when the weeds are thick it’s hard to beat a swim jig with some soft plastic rigged weedless.


well I did catch one 20ish northern in a black and purple bomber crank bait. As soon as he hit it got tangled in a big clump of weeds. My 6 bass came on a t-rigged crawdadz.

Do you ever have a issue while using cranks and the northern bites the rear treble and the front treble gets caught on the outside opposite where the other treble hook is. The front treble than some how gets all the point buried pointing inside out. Meaning some how the shank goes through the soft tissue and than all three points are pointing out to the outside. This has happened a couple of times recently and I feel bad messing up thier face trying to get treble out to release a undersized fish


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah, lures with multiple trebles sometimes seem to not obey the properties of solid matter and end up in all kinds of places that seem impossible. Unless you actually dislocate or break a jaw bone, they’ll still eat just fine.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Smallie on the new eppinger spoon. That is a 1oz spoon. He crushed it.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> View attachment 315500
> 
> Smallie on the new eppinger spoon. That is a 1oz spoon. He crushed it.


Awesome buddy! Is there another new one yet?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Awesome buddy! Is there another new one yet?


No not yet. I think there face book said another couple of weeks


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well just picked up 2 of the chart/Black 1oz


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

dang you went all in. I am actually enjoying this spoon bite I have lucked into. I have not thrown spoons in years but, until I received the boat as a wedding present I was restricted to river fishing unless I was big lake fishing. I have bought a couple of little cleos over the year however, I havnt really devoted any time to really fishing them. the cleos though are in smaller sizes. Form here on out will continue to purchase the 1oz ones. I plan on sometime trolling for trout and I wouldn't be afraid of using that 1oz char/black for them behind a inline sinker .


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> I’ve got a couple no name spoons I got from Big Lots many years ago for 99 cents for a three pack. They have taken tons of pike for me pulled behind mini disc divers. IMO the heavier spoons work better for this than light trolling/flutter spoons.


I like it when I take a shot in the dark on somthing and it actually works.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

piketroller said:


> I’ve got a couple no name spoons I got from Big Lots many years ago for 99 cents for a three pack. They have taken tons of pike for me pulled behind mini disc divers. IMO the heavier spoons work better for this than light trolling/flutter spoons.



These don’t look as nice as your new custom ones, but a lot of pike could probably be caught on a Coors can stomped flat with a hook attached. Coors even makes the two best standard colors - silver and gold.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Any can would work too!
:lol: :mischeif:


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> These don’t look as nice as your new custom ones, but a lot of pike could probably be caught on a Coors can stomped flat with a hook attached. Coors even makes the two best standard colors - silver and gold.
> View attachment 316250


How did you get the hammered look on the red and gold one?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbirdsley said:


> How did you get the hammered look on the red and gold one?


I bought it that way. From Big Lots. For 33 cents. 20 years ago.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> I bought it that way. From Big Lots. For 33 cents. 20 years ago.


Oh ok, I miss understood what you posted.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

mbirdsley said:


> How did you get the hammered look on the red and gold one?


Take your pick. https://www.barlowstackle.com/Spoon-Blanks-C111.aspx


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> How did you get the hammered look on the red and gold one?


My favorite spoon is a Williams wabler 1/2 gold 1/2 silver in the hammered finish. Trust me and get one. It’s more of a flutter spoon but the bigger sizes are castable.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

New one


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I’m a huge mepp’s #5 fan for pike but thought I give these “Notangle” spinners a try.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I’m a huge mepp’s #5 fan for pike but thought I give these “Notangle” spinners a try.
> View attachment 316718
> 
> 
> ...


I want those French blades to build my own in-line spinners m. Did you ever catch anything off your American flag spoon?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Also hubb grab a couple topwater whopper ploppers. My son caught all his fish on those and was very impressed with them.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> View attachment 316717
> 
> 
> New one


Picked up a 3/4 and 1oz


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Picked up a 3/4 and 1oz


I’m thinking maybe 3/4 would be good for this one. I think this would be good for trolling. I’ll pick it up maybe next week after I get paid for this weekend o.t.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Got mine in. Happy with both sizes. The paint is cool and pic doesn’t do it justice. If the light hits it that darker black shade turns a shimmering gold. Pretty cool!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

What would decide if you threw a 1oz spoon over a 3/4 one?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> What would decide if you threw a 1oz spoon over a 3/4 one?


I bought both but if it was a big pike lake I’d throw that 1oz. The 3/4 seems like a Cleo shape which really just as good. Either way they’d both catch fish I’m sure. Was really still impressed with the paint


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Weight and shape of the spoon should depend on how fast you plan to fish it, and at what depth are you trying to reach. If you can’t answer these, then a 3/4 or 1 ounce won’t make a difference.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

You can kind of see the gold shimmer


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Collection so far of the new ones


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> View attachment 317286
> 
> Collection so far of the new ones


How has the craw Dad one been working out? I may order it Thursday.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> How has the craw Dad one been working out? I may order it Thursday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sadly haven’t used it yet. I’d still order it. It looks phenomenal


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

They say that this is the last weekend for the craw Dad color. Maybe a new one on Monday ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I look forward to it!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Here it is. Could be the best one yet. I see fall kings written all over it. This is also the last one for the year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just put in my order , I got 2 @2/5’s 1 @ 3/4 and 1 @ 1oz.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I am going order them on Thursday. my thought is get the 1 oz for trolling and the 2/5 for casting in the rivers. I think the kings will smash these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

mbirdsley said:


> I think I am going order them on Thursday. my thought is get the 1 oz for trolling and the 2/5 for casting in the rivers. I think the kings will smash these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman












I bought 2- of the smaller ones to try out on Canadian brookies. I bought the other two bigger ones just to have


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> View attachment 321831
> 
> 
> I bought 2- of the smaller ones to try out on Canadian brookies. I bought the other two bigger ones just to have


What is the length of the small ones ?



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

2.


mbirdsley said:


> What is the length of the small ones ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


2.25” in the spoon not the hook


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

U picking em up mbirdsley?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Zkovach1175 said:


> U picking em up mbirdsley?


yes I am going to pick them up. maybe next week. I bought reel parts and bunch of bass lures this week.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Who else got one today?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I see they brought them all back. You can either buy them singularly or in a 5 pack. I would like the smaller sunfish and green one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

